# 1941 Huffman Build



## ADVHOG (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello...I'm Chris and I'm trying to piece together a '41(?) Huffman bike. You are all free to input whatever you wish to my thread.

I aquired the frame, forks, chainring and crank from @Cowboy in NC and already had a nice wartime wheelset from @rusty.kirkpatrick and along with a few other parts from the bins, it looked like this...



 

I don't remember where the seat came from but it's staying. The bars, not so much. Way too shiny.

I got some fenders that fit and were painted TAN. I got most of the Tan off and it looked like this..


 

I know it's OG paint but the blue isn't doing it for me. The red torpedo definitely has to go. I'm thinking either spray flat black primer and call it good or primer and OD Green?

I found some patina'd bars and pedals and now it looks like this...


 

What do you think I should do with the fenders?  I'm definitely gonna have to paint...

@Krakatoa


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 21, 2018)

The serial number appears to be H 209402


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 21, 2018)

Love the bike, definitely need to change the blue and red, lol.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2018)

Decide what you're going for first. I'd try to figure out if and what possible models it could have been. Then check if the original parts are more interesting or different than what you have. I also like the idea of basing the choice of equipment around a special badge maybe that could have been on the bike if it's lost too many parts to determine. I like what you are doing and it's a little hard to put it into words. Sort of like a look and feel of the era comes out through the blackout parts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2018)

What are the numbers on the back of the fork crown? V/r Shawn


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 21, 2018)

The back of the fork has 11-1


----------



## Scribble (Mar 22, 2018)

Posting this as inspiration, these are really underrated long tanks. They are a joy to ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2018)

Scribble said:


> Posting this as inspiration, these are really underrated long tanks. They are a joy to ride.
> View attachment 775379



I'l 2nd that.
one of my favorite riders; I painted up a tank a few years ago....


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Apr 2, 2018)

Looking Good- Keep going !!!------Cowboy


----------



## Scribble (May 15, 2018)

So how's this build going?


----------



## ADVHOG (May 15, 2018)

Its coming along...

Its got truss rods, and I painted the fenders. I have a Dayton badge and chain guard for it but they are still on their donor frame.

Looks like this right now...


----------



## alecburns (May 15, 2018)

ADVHOG said:


> Its coming along...
> 
> Its got truss rods, and I painted the fenders. I have a Dayton badge and chain guard for it but they are still on their donor frame.
> 
> ...




If you could match the paint on the headlight to the dark maroon frame, that would be killer!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (May 15, 2018)

Build is turning out great...--------Cowboy
How`s it ride?


----------



## ADVHOG (May 15, 2018)

It's a good rider...maybe geared a little steep but it rides very well.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (May 15, 2018)

Bike`s Rear End is made for top end---"It`s a Racer !!!" Really pleased with your progress----God Bless---Cowboy


----------

